# An additional V



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

We've been thinking about a playmate for Maple for awhile. So, I called the breeder last night and he has a litter ready to go and one 10 days old. The ready to go would be better timing, I'm planning on returning to full time work in September when the other litter would be ready. Which ever one if we find a girl we like.. Like that would be hard. So it's off to Oklahoma we go. 
Let you know latter-Kat


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck and keep us updated please! My boyfriend and I have been casually discussing getting a second one already. Mischa's only 6 months old and I'd like to wait until she is at least a year old, but still lol. So again, please keep us updated. I'd like to know how hellish a vizsla puppy is the second time. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Tell you what.... take care of ours for a week and let's see if you still want another ;D

Kathleen good luck and yes, keep us posted.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our experience has shown that having two Vs makes both of them better dogs. When we first got Dexter we still had our 8 years old female Rottie. She wanted nothing to do with him. He was pretty awful for the first six months. At seven months we had to euthanize her due to cancer. A month later we got Scarlet and since then he has been a perfectly wonderful dog. She has been much better than he was as a pup. We attribute it to having two pups of the same energy level keeping each other busy.

I hope you will find having two Vs as rewarding as we have!
 ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Crazy said:


> Tell you what.... take care of ours for a week and let's see if you still want another ;D


Lol. I guess we'll see how it goes when you drop Kian off for the Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Picked up the girl on Saturday! Let the name game begin. She looks like a lot of fun. Maple's thrilled to have another friend to chase. Maple did an awesome job at the breeders. She ran the land and came when called. We have not had that much room to be off lead. We were very proud of her.
A call to the vet in the morning to see about a check up. 
If anyone has a name to put in the pot send it. Thanks- Kat


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats Kathleen...perhaps a picture or two is in order to help us name the little fireball.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations! 

If the older one is Maple, its only natural to call the younger one Honey!  

Maple and Honey! I'm voting for syrup names!

*Dang! Thinking about waffles now!


----------

